# Office 2010 is incompatible with Adobe Helvetica Type 1 -- immediate crash



## arkoenig (Jun 5, 2008)

Background on this problem is in this thread

There is apparently an incompatibility between Office 2010 and the Helvetica font that is part of the "Adobe Type Basics" package of Type 1 fonts. There is a similarly named package of OpenType fonts that I do not have, so I cannot comment on it.

In Outlook 2010 or Word 2010, if the Helvetica font is installed from this package, the Microsoft product immediately crashes as soon as I try to use the Helvetica font. It seems to work fine in Office 2007 and Word 2007.

I have reported this problem to both Adobe and Microsoft.

Adobe will not help me because the serial number they have on file for me is a serial number for an unrelated product. I have verified that that the serial number that they have on file matches the serial number that they sent me when I purchased the font package, so the error, if any, seems to be theirs.

Microsoft has confirmed that the font crashes their systems as well, but because the font is not a Microsoft product, they will not help me either. They did say that they would report the problem to Adobe.

I am mentioning this problem here in the hope that someone else might have encountered it and might have a workaround other than uninstalling the font(s) in question.


----------

